# help needed on WinRAR problem!!!



## prinz (Jun 2, 2007)

when i am trying to extract a winrar file the following message is displayed

"You need to have the following volume to continue extraction:
"Insert a disk with this volume and presss "OK" to try again or press "Cancel" to break extraction"

without having another volumes how can i extract a single rar file!!!...


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 2, 2007)

open rar file in winrar and select files and folders which u want to extract than drag n drop these files to ur desktop


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 2, 2007)

The file seems to be a part of volume based archive...it should have other parts in .r01, .r02 and so on... Put all such files in same folder and then open.


----------



## prinz (Jun 2, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> The file seems to be a part of volume based archive...it should have other parts in .r01, .r02 and so on... Put all such files in same folder and then open.


 
without having other parts how can i extract a single part!!!...  suppose if i want to extract only .part1... what should i do?!!!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry that's not possible. You can open it but it cannot extract the files.


----------



## prinz (Jun 2, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Sorry that's not possible. You can open it but it cannot extract the files.


 
if its a video (.dat) file can i open (view) it in windows media player or any other video players without having other parts?!!!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah you can try...VLC media player should be able to play it. Don't expect good quality then in it. Howcome you missed other parts?


----------



## prinz (Jun 4, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Yeah you can try...VLC media player should be able to play it. Don't expect good quality then in it. Howcome you missed other parts?


 

without having another parts is it possible to veiw a single in VLC media player?... i have VLC media player 0.8.6. pls tell me how can i veiw it in VLC player without extracting bcz i dont have another parts!!!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 4, 2007)

oops...just realized that video file is in rar file...so you cannot play that file in VLC Media player since you need to extract the file first which you cannot without getting the other parts.

Only option for you is to get other parts and put all such parts in a single folder and then open and extract the archive.


----------

